# Collinite 476 or FK1000p ?



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going go with one of these two, they are both around the same price.

Any pro's/con for either ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'd go for FK1000P as it is easier to remove in my experience. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Now thats a tough one! I love both! I'd say which ever you choose, you can't lose. Both excellent!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Both are easy to use,very durable,look great ect


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Thought it be a tough one. lol

It's going on top of SRP after the usual prep. 
Might put a bit vic concours on top.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Both very durable. However if you are not used to applying wax thinly, then go for the FK as it is more forgiving in this scenario.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Collinite, FK takes too much out of the paint.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I find Collinite as easy as anything to apply and remove. Any easier and it would have to lift itself off. I use it on a family members car for durability etc. Leaves a good shine and last a long time.
Any reason why are you considering these two?


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I want a tough long lasting fairly quick product. 
proberly go wity the collinite, hopefully i can get some local for friday.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

I have only used the colly and if you apply with a damp applicator i find it goes on nice and thinly, its then really easy to buff off. Colly for me its hard wearing and shows off the prep shine really well


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

:thumb:

I am using Colly, however I am thinking this is to much protection for the summer months.

During the winter its the dogs, AG SRP > 2 x coats Colly 476

:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

weewizard69 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I am using Colly, however I am thinking this is to much protection for the summer months.
> 
> :thumb:


"to much" protection during any of the seasons is never a bad thing tbh:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Collinite, FK takes too much out of the paint.


I'm not sure I understand your comment. 

FK1000P is a non abrasive sealant. Can you explain your comment?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I'm not sure I understand your comment.
> 
> FK1000P is a non abrasive sealant. Can you explain your comment?
> 
> ...


If it's used say on a metallic paint, it kind of masks the effect. I can't say Colli dosen't as I haven't used it yet, but from the pics I've seen it's better.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i've used fk1000p very good product but you do have to wet the applicator


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

johnnyc said:


> i've used fk1000p very good product but you do have to wet the applicator


....and apply very thinly. 

Alan W


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I haven't used FK but I suspect they're very similar. I would disagree with an above statement about requiring less protection in the summer. Protection from summer UV is very important I'd say. If your looking for durable, protection and looks though I'd take a look at Zaino Z2. Easy to apply and first class in the looks department:thumb:


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

I have both and would go with the Colly. There's just something "missing" after I've used the FK1000, can't explain what it is and it's probably all in my mind but I'm just not that impressed with FK1000.

Graeme


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it depends on the colour of the car as FK1000P produces a very reflective finish which is more suited to lighter colours. I agree that it seems to take something away from the paint, I wasn't a fan of it on our sapphire black car and I ended up topping it with Nattys red. 

I've not personally used colly so can't comment on that.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Colly has a warmer look (deepens the colour) and produces a wetter look.
FK1000p has a clinical, reflective look. Not wet but just like you've added an extra layer of lacquer to the finish. A layer of glass on top of the paint.

Both are up there with the best in terms of durability, but FK1000p IMHO lasts longer over the summer months as its resisits heat better. Thats if we get any sunshine:lol:

What you could do is get FK, layer 2 coats and then use a carnauba detailing spray to add 'wettness' after washing, to the finish. A non solvent spray is best as it doesnt disturb the FK below it. Something like Jeffs Werkstatt Carnauba Jett.

Rich


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

FK1000P - I'm a recent convert

It was DW's product of the year in 2009 after all...........:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

mart. said:


> I want a tough long lasting fairly quick product.
> proberly go with the collinite.


You will not be disappointed:thumb:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Tried some Collinite 476s on my mates Golf today..........



















He was amazed at the whole job.

Got to do my audi next.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I've tried both, 476s hands down:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Is werkstat acrylic glos solvent based?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

graemeforsyth said:


> ...There's just something "missing" after I've used the FK1000, can't explain what it is and it's probably all in my mind but I'm just not that impressed with FK1000...
> 
> Graeme


I know what you're talking about. On certain colours the 1000P can look like "absolutely nothing special", even dull, boring.

BUT!

That's just the initial look. The final appearance arrives after the typically long FK curing time. After 2-5 days the finish gains clarity, definition and reaches its full optical potential.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

spitfire said:


> I haven't used FK but I suspect they're very similar. I would disagree with an above statement about requiring less protection in the summer. Protection from summer UV is very important I'd say. If your looking for durable, protection and looks though I'd take a look at Zaino Z2. Easy to apply and first class in the looks department:thumb:


I would go with that...one of my clients has Zaino Z2 on his Astra Van....lasted a good 7 months..and all he has done is wash it with AG Bodywork Shampoo.

Although Colli 476's is a serious performer too...if you do 3 coats of Z2 with ZFX and a couple of coats of 476's it will last for a VERY VERY long time...not to mention it will look great too.


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

Collinite 476 

Very easy to use IMO.

I use it on a solid white ford paint, after AG SRP.

Works a treat

Remember " A little is more"

:thumb:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Zaino will be durable and it will look good too, but if you need significantly better physical protection (against bird poo, sprinkler spotting, etc.), use a heavy paste.


----------

